
Linux Foundation head proclaims year of Linux desktop – from a Mac - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/open-sauce/79948-linux-foundation-head-proclaims-year-of-linux-desktop-from-a-mac.html
======
bostand
Kind of related: at Google IO this year all speakers were using macbooks, but
i have heard that a lot of teams have transitioned to chromebooks.

Maybe macbooks are preferred for presentations as many projector systems have
problem with Windows and older Linux?

------
arvinsim
Well, he did say "linux desktop", not "linux laptop" :D

